# Kansas City Cellarmasters Club



## Tom (Aug 12, 2011)

I sent wine here in the past and won 2nd place.

try them...



The Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters Club 
Sponsoring the

13th Annual
Wine Classic Competition,

a judged event for amateur wine and mead makers.

We would like to extend an invitation to you and your winemaking friends
to enter your wines in the 

GREATER KANSAS CITY WINE CLASSIC. 

Entries accepted October 1, to October 22, 2011.

Additional information will be distributed via email the first week of September.

In addition, please visit www.cellarmasters.org for details and entry forms 



Thank you.
We look forward to your entries.


----------

